# "Clan" Show off : NA vs TMC vs ADA Poll



## zanguli-ya-zamba (14 Oct 2013)

Hey guys,

how are you doing all ? 
I have noticed that we have "clan" in this beautiful community hahaha. Like George and the TMC "clan.
Me, I am happy to be now part of a "clan" the NA clan  with Vito, Ady and many more (cheers guys).

So I wanted to do a small "game", it could be cool if all persons that is in a "clan" show off their tank !! 
I am sure that there will be good competition in here hahaha. 
Hope You will enter the "game" guys. I wanted to say also that this is not a thread to compare quality of brand neither picture quality. It is a topic to know who is in which "Clan", and to see different scape in different tank size that maybe people can take inspiration.
So I start with mine, for suuuuure it will not be the best one, but as I am creating this thread I have to do so .

 Let start the CLAN SHOW OFF 

NA clan : Zanguli  90x45x50 cm


----------



## Alastair (14 Oct 2013)

Would be great too if you could have done a poll at the top of the thread too so we could have all of seen whos got what too. 
Great idea though


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (14 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> Would be great too if you could have done a poll at the top of the thread too so we could have all of seen whos got what too.
> Great idea though



Hi Al,
Yes that could be great ! I didn't knew I can do that ! How do I proceed to do that ? If someone could help ? 

Regards


----------



## Alastair (14 Oct 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Al,
> Yes that could be great ! I didn't knew I can do that ! How do I proceed to do that ? If someone could help ?
> 
> Regards


Umm might be worth dropping on of the mods a pm to see if they can edit one into your post


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Oct 2013)

TMC cru!


----------



## rebus (14 Oct 2013)

"Clan" ADA 90P here


----------



## Curvball (14 Oct 2013)

Fluval crew represent.






Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Oct 2013)

rebus said:


> "Clan" ADA 90P here



Hopefully Reppin' 90P too soon! 

YeZ boi!


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

TMC here.  Soon to be NA though.  I'll never afford ADA! lol


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Oct 2013)

One for the TMC crew...the best value tank around. 



Iaplc 2013 #626 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> TMC here.  Soon to be NA though.  I'll never afford ADA! lol
> 
> View attachment 453
> 
> ...




TMC wins 

Why not ADA George? With shipping on NA you may as well buy ADA.


----------



## pepedopolous (14 Oct 2013)

NA baby!


----------



## Ady34 (14 Oct 2013)

In need of a pipe and gravel clean:
NA....... but not sexy superclear glass  , just bog standard optiwhite (theres always something more to want )


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Whoaa we have some amazing scape in our community !!!! I wish to have skills like some of you guys !!
George your photography skills amaze me mate !!! Hope one day I will reach that level of scape and photography skills.

Hey NA CLAN where are you at ???? 
Ady your scape looks mature mate.

cheers


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Oct 2013)

A duo for the NA clan...


IMG_8361 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


27 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Nice (15 Oct 2013)

Hello

NA clan is alive


----------



## Nice (15 Oct 2013)

Oh, i have an old one as well





NA clan needs Vito presence here as well.


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Its 10am shut down state side, I would have a nice glass of single malt but its to early. So I tip my coffee to you guys because all your tanks look great. Those TMC tanks are looking super nice George. All of these glass boxes look really cool.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Oct 2013)

Ady34 said:


> In need of a pipe and gravel clean:
> NA....... but not sexy superclear glass  , just bog standard optiwhite (theres always something more to want )



Who isn't in need of a pipe clean!

Looks unreal buddy. I didn't know till recently you'd had a swap over from your (fluval?) tank.

You've done an absolute job on it anyway!


----------



## Aron_Dip (15 Oct 2013)

Nice said:


> Oh, i have an old one as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning mate... Furniture looks like its all from Dwell Very nice


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Oct 2013)

Cool topic! 

We've been in many clans before  But i share some nice moments if you do not mind. The tanks are not only from me but from my partner and collegue also as we form a team so we help each other in many ways. 

ADA Clan with some TMC light 


IAPLC 2012 entries Rank #155 by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan with ATI light


IAPLC 2012 entries Rank #111 by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan


IAPLC 2012 entries Rank #404 by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan with Arcadia light 


IAPLC 2012 entries Rank #67 CBAP 2012 Foreign 1st by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan with ATI


Green Aqua IAPLC2011 rank 80 by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan


Green Aqua IAPLC2011 rank 64 by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan


Saguaro Forest. IAPLC 2013 rank number 46 by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan with Arcadia


IAPLC 2013 #452 - Reborn by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan with ATI


Project Name - Forest by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan with ATI


Workshop photos - Final ones by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan with ATI


IAPLC 2011 #227 - Green Aqua by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan with Giesemann


IAPLC 2013 #234 - Forest Lair by Tibor Szecsei by viktorlantos, on Flickr

ADA Clan


Earth-Wind-Fire by viktorlantos, on Flickr

But mainly ADA Clan above....


Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

...and under water


Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> TMC wins
> 
> Why not ADA George? With shipping on NA you may as well buy ADA.


 
Please I want a full ADA setup at NA price  where do I get one?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2013)

Piece-of-fish said:


> Please I want a full ADA setup at NA price  where do I get one?




NA 90+Movel Elit plus extras £1,250+


ADA 90P - £509

22mm Ply + 2 sheets 8'x4' Walnut Veneer + glues + varnish ~ £250

Maxspect R420R  160w 8k - £400


----------



## flygja (16 Oct 2013)

Nice said:


> Oh, i have an old one as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That is beautiful! 

And I knew Viktor would hit back with ADA clan deluge


----------



## James D (16 Oct 2013)

ADA 60P for me, mainly because The Green Machine is just up the road so it was the cheapest option as I could collect in person.

Here's my tank, only a couple of weeks old and still growing in.

Trust me to follow Viktor, mine looks pathetic after all those gorgeous tanks. 






Apologies for the crap photography.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Oct 2013)

viktorlantos said:


> Cool topic!
> 
> We've been in many clans before  But i share some nice moments if you do not mind. The tanks are not only from me but from my partner and collegue also as we form a team so we help each other in many ways.


 
Whoa Viktor,
congrats to your team and you , you have done some great scape. It would be great to have a bunch a friends that have the same passion than yours, that you can share with.
Hope to reach that level lol. But the learning curve is huge !!!!

cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Oct 2013)

Nice said:


> Hello
> 
> NA clan is alive





Nice said:


> Oh, i have an old one as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi Nice,
love your scapes mate !! very Nice ! Good to have you in the Clan 
And BTW have almost the same sofa than you but in black/grey .
Nice house man.

cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Oct 2013)

Viktor 
What is that emerge plant in the two world scape ??


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Oct 2013)

Poll added!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Oct 2013)

Thanks LondonDragon !!! 

guys start selecting your clan please 

where my NA guys at ??


----------



## Nice (16 Oct 2013)

Piece-of-fish said:


> Please I want a full ADA setup at NA price  where do I get one?


 
Have you seen ADA and NA setups together? NA is not only about the price men. I have both NA 90 and ADA 60P, and i prefer NA because it is better design. And lets not even talk about the wood cabinet.




Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> NA 90+Movel Elit plus extras £1,250+
> 
> 
> ADA 90P - £509
> ...


 
Well those NA extras that you mention are just light unit and arm, and stainless steel lily pipes, witch are quite expensive at ADA.

actually  freshwatershrimp has a 999£ offer for the NA90 system.


----------



## viktorlantos (16 Oct 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Viktor
> What is that emerge plant in the two world scape ??



Pogostemon erectus


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Oct 2013)

viktorlantos said:


> Pogostemon erectus


very nice !! Do you have a pic of the other part of the world (underwater) ?

cheers


----------



## viktorlantos (16 Oct 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> very nice !! Do you have a pic of the other part of the world (underwater) ?
> 
> cheers


 
Nope only from an earlier phase. I shoot this to be one of our Christmas Card  As i loved so much the shape and form of the emerged P. Erectus. Like a pine tree
Green Aqua Showroom | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Oct 2013)

Clan show off is over ???? 
No more entries ?? Guys come on 



Cheers


----------



## pepedopolous (23 Oct 2013)

Hasn't anyone got an Elos???


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Oct 2013)

pepedopolous said:


> Hasn't anyone got an Elos???


 
Just this one 


ELOS Concept80 - Progress by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Green Aqua Gallery by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

This is a shop display we built for ELOS.

Oh and also this one from our team member Tibor Szecsei 


Lonely Tree by viktorlantos, on Flickr

This is ADA Clan  and early but also from Tibor


ADA Cube Garden Mini M by TSzecsei, on Flickr

And it's me shooting stuff all the time  Here the above ELOS tank at Tibor's flat


Fotózás ViktorLantos by TSzecsei, on Flickr


----------

